# Wireshark only working as root [SOLVED]

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all,

wireshark 1.2.12 only works as root.

When started under user account no interface shows up in the first screen.

user belongs to wireshark group as recommended at the end of emerge process.

What am I missing ?

Thanks for your attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Sat Oct 23, 2010 5:12 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## nonotme

This might be obvious, but did you log out/in after adding the user to wireshark group?

----------

## CaptainBlood

Yes I did.  :Smile: 

I've also noticed it is working if I do as follows.

```
Start X windows as user.

start terminal in X windows

su - root

su - user

wireshark
```

EDIT: Seems to be working now. No idea why. Will return if I find out.Sorry for that mess. 

Thanks for your attention interest and support

----------

## nonotme

 :Very Happy:  no problem, glad its working, even if we don't know why.

----------

## CaptainBlood

I've probably missed the logout/login. AFAIR was fiddling with the hibernate/suspend at that time. So i would be suprised I did'nt follow your advice, although I said I did.

Thks again for your attention.

----------

